# Dedicated to raws n more since he edited my post-here's the truth



## parsifal09 (Nov 28, 2011)

THIs is all regarding raws n more and his scamming and lies

im posting since he edited my post completely

some background info

raws owes me a ton of product,and his excuse was that his factory is down............ its been months though?

he also said how much integrity he has,and never scams anyone


this is my reply



  Ill make this very simple and stay on point

1-if your factory is down, how do u have powders for these bulk sales you have up???  Remember you owe me for months now.     I also said to simply send the money instead, your reply was that you were broke

2-if youre broke and you got ripped off as u have said, how do u have primo and tren hex on ur list????? Or are they fake????

3- your story has changed. you posted before that you were screwed over by your shipper, but now your shipper is the good guy and im the bad guy???    You  are getting tangled up in your own lies


4- you are performance labs and got booted off the boards.  this is well known, and by the mods here as well. this is well known. If you have so much integrity, explain how you are performance labs???

5- paramount pharma was booted off professional muscle and theres a thread dedicated solely to u with multiple people saying they got scammed by you.  Does this thread not exist????? Am I lying??????????????/

Should be pretty easy to verify, unlike your wacky claims.



MY FRIEND, I KNOW SOME PEOPLE MAY NOT LIKE  ME SOMETIMES FOR HOW I GO ABOUT DEALING WITH YOU, BUT THERE CAN BE NO DOUBT OF 1 THING

I JUST OWNED  AND EXPOSED YOU


PARS


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 28, 2011)

ty dark

im sick of this lying scamming turd too,just not as eloquent as you


pars


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 28, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> THIs is all regarding raws n more and his scamming and lies
> 
> im posting since he edited my post completely
> 
> ...


quoted to pre-empt any editing. This epic tale of fail has gone on too long.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 28, 2011)

Fuckin idiot. Bi-polar as hell. I closed the threads in mt section out of respect fir the mod ZECH, he is right should be in the open. 

Anyway,see ya in the funny papers.

When the factory is back(where i got your raws) you will get the other part of your pack. Im not arguing anymore with you ,or listening or making threats. 

i have said my piece


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 28, 2011)

I've seen a lot of bad stuff about you raws, I don't think calling a customer a "fucking idiot" makes you look any better, if what he says is true your completely in the wrong. How you even still here? LOL, I don't read them but I've seen a lot of threads talking pretty bad about your company.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 28, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> THIs is all regarding raws n more and his scamming and lies
> 
> im posting since he edited my post completely
> 
> ...


 


RAWS n More said:


> Fuckin idiot. Bi-polar as hell. I closed the threads in mt section out of respect fir the mod ZECH, he is right should be in the open.
> 
> Anyway,see ya in the funny papers.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 29, 2011)

i was calling Parf an idiot, not a client. LMAO  ^^^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2011)

And the drama continues.....

Almost seems like a lovers spat......


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 29, 2011)

This is too much drama


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah this shit is getting old as fuck.


----------



## Laborer (Nov 29, 2011)

So what happen to "tick tock"?? How long is he getting to be a sponsor here when everyone did not get there packs?


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 29, 2011)

I just cant believe what I'm reading.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 29, 2011)

Like sand through the hourglass.....


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Nov 29, 2011)

This shit is boring.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 29, 2011)

Why would paramount pharma get booted? It's a legit lab.


----------



## weakback (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not good with shit like this! I dont know who to believe One of them might make for a good used car salesman!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 29, 2011)

It's stupid to "take sides." Just do your research and go with the sponsor of your choice. It's no secret that RAWS has had his issues, but he's also obviously trying to turn his operation around. Pars was never in the picture until RAWS started having issues, then all of a sudden, he comes around, blasting RAWS trying to make things miserable for his operation. WTF?? That's bad business in itself.

As I said, this shit is getting boring. People just need to do their own research and stop listening to this Seventeen Magazine bullshit drama.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Synthol at work


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

On the next episode of Raws of Our Lives....

A lovers quarrel


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

secdrl said:


> It's stupid to "take sides." Just do your research and go with the sponsor of your choice. It's no secret that RAWS has had his issues, but he's also obviously trying to turn his operation around. Pars was never in the picture until RAWS started having issues, then all of a sudden, he comes around, blasting RAWS trying to make things miserable for his operation. WTF?? That's bad business in itself.
> 
> As I said, this shit is getting boring. People just need to do their own research and stop listening to this Seventeen Magazine bullshit drama.





Secdrl,and everyone else


ITS VERY EASY


GO TO PRO MUSCLE, THERE'S A THREAD  "PARAMOUNT PHARMA"

 A THREAD DEDICATED TO  PARAMOUNT AKA RAWS SCAMMING PEOPLE

ALL I SEE FROM THeE RAWS SUPPORTERS IS 

"OH DONT KNOW WHO TO BELIEVE, GOSH, "


OR

"THIS IS OLD, PARS IS LYING, CANT BELIEVE PARS"

HEY SECDRL, IF IM MAKING SHIT UP,WHY IS THERE A THREAD ON PROM  JUST AS I SAID???????????

HOW ABOUT U AND THE  OTHER RAWS FAN BOYS ACTUALLY RESPOND TO ANY OF MY POINTS??? THAT'S RIGHT,YOU CANT, BECAUSE ITS ALL TRUE,

DID I MAKE UP THE THREAD DEDICATED TO PARAMOUNT????/ IS THAT MY IMAGINATION???

RAWS IS PERFORMANCE LABS, A KNOWN SCAMMER, HEAVYIRON EVEN POSTED THAT.   NOT SOMETHING THAT'S A BIG SECRET. AM I LYING ABOUT THIS???? 

again secdrl, please tell me what in my post is untrue or hard to believe or hard to verify???

and i didnt come along after raws started having issues and post about him...  i made that other thread about him,then all  his problems came out,and people started posting

colochine, since you're a raws ####hugger, read my post, then carefully point out how im wrong or what i lied about

moneytoblow, why was he booted off ???? because he scammed 

skinnyd, what is so hard to believe?????  should be able to verify my claims. im not giving you a hard time btw

again, no one here can actually post a meaningful rebuttal to my points, simply becaue everything is easily verifiable.   Should be easy to check if this paramount pharma thread exists,right????,   Should be easy to check if raws was performance labs, and if heavy ever posted that on ironmag,right???????

So i should stop the "drama" and get scammed, along with countless others,simply because a few of you like raws????? That is not going to happen

Raws doesnt even post a rebuttal to my points, unless calling me an idiot is his rebuttal. Why, because there is none


And secdrl, dude,are u serious????   Im doing bad business because i blasted raws????  wake up hombre, the guy admitted he still owes me. And how is what im doing bad business???


secdrl, just please answer me this

if there a sponsor who has scammed with 2 other lab names,  
is saying that bad business by me?????  

secdrl, he owes me, for months, but that's not bad business>>>>?????? i mean, thats ok because raws is having problems, that is your stance???


secdrl,ill make this very very simple. please answer


should a sponsor who has scammed with 2 other lab names and never took care of the customers he scammed under those lab names be allowed to sponsor?????     If yes,please post the reasons why. i'll answer any cogent reply from you


pars


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Nov 29, 2011)

Para, if he has his own connects for powders, Hgh, etc. why does he owe you powder? Did you buy powder from him and he never delivered? If it's the latter, then it all makes sense. Don't misunderstand me, i'm just asking, not picking sides, just asking


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> On the next episode of Raws of Our Lives....
> 
> A lovers quarrel


\
hmmm,we get along well, but i take the raws stuff serious

the guy is a flat out scammer,but no one seems to wanna just say it. bigbenj, i know you wont say anything about him,dont get offended by what im going to say, but here it is


you posted a thread abot the bad business practices
 of world pharma, a guy you used to rep for

you said you had to let everyone know about how world pharma targets  customers,and you couldnt allow that to go on unnoticed, you even used the word scammer for them.

Now, I didn't post on that thread, as I've never dealt with world pharma, and I think what they do is their right,it's their business model. Myself,I see nothing wrong with what they do, if they can get $1000 per vial of test e, then they are just very good businessmen.  But it's your right to view your opinion


Now that being said. If you consider wp to be bad, what is your opinion of raws??? You said you had to let the board know the truth about about wp,well,what about raws???

I know you might never have dealt with them, but I'm sure you could or did check to see if that thread about paramount exists.. You can check to see if what I said about raws being performance labs is true,not that hard

What should be done to raws then????    There seems to be this wall of silence regarding raws. i get pm's from guys he scammed, but they are afraid to post,and even on this thread, the replies dont address the real issue

yes, this thread causes drama, but is it my fault,or the guy that scams and continues to scam? And uses 3 different lab names to do it under

the changing lab names is the real shady part of it all

now, ok,let's agree that this thread causes drama and is not in the best interests of everyone involved. I can agree with that,I know that's true.

But what are the options????  The guy has scammed under 2  now banned lab names,and even under his 3rd one,he's scamming

what im saying is not hearsay. the thread about him on pro m, and his booting is simply fact. this is not my opinion


the fact about him being performance labs,a known scammer, is well attested to,even by mods

that being said, you guys really think im the bad one here?????    No opinion on a well known scammer????  Again, if what i was saying was hearsay,and just lies,ok,im in the wrong. But everything I said can be easily checked out

So,ok,this thread causes drama, i accept that, now move on to the real issue.

Raws is a scammer and creates new lab names to try  to hide his scams

Any opinions on that?????


pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Para, if he has his own connects for powders, Hgh, etc. why does he owe you powder? Did you buy powder from him and he never delivered? If it's the latter, then it all makes sense. Don't misunderstand me, i'm just asking, not picking sides, just asking



no,never bought from him.

and bully, read his post, he admits to owing me


i dont wanna be a jerk,so i wont go into details. but the fact that he owesme he admits to,since he has no choice. that's the only thing that matters,that he owes me, not the mechanism of how he owes me

and please, go check for yourself the things in my post


pars


----------



## secdrl (Nov 29, 2011)

Until RAWS does me wrong, im not gonna talk shit, it's unnecessary drama. i couldnt care less about threads. Ive ordered from him 7 times and have only had ONE issue, which was resolved.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Until RAWS does me wrong, im not gonna talk shit, it's unnecessary drama. i couldnt care less about threads. Ive ordered from him 7 times and have only had ONE issue, which was resolved.



exactly,that's what I thought.

unncessary for u, , but not to the others that got scammed

and nothing unncessary about it,the guy is a scammer, I can understand though,you're a busy guy

Stick to talking about  those important topics like  "raping madmann" 



pars


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> \
> hmmm,we get along well, but i take the raws stuff serious
> 
> the guy is a flat out scammer,but no one seems to wanna just say it. bigbenj, i know you wont say anything about him,dont get offended by what im going to say, but here it is
> ...




I think you took it the wrong way. I'm with you all the way on the situation and the way you're handling it. Do what you gotta do to get the word out and get what's owed to you.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I think you took it the wrong way. I'm with you all the way on the situation and the way you're handling it. Do what you gotta do to get the word out and get what's owed to you.



I apologize if I called you out

Just sick of this guy and these guys defending him. The guy has scammed under 3 lab names now. 2 are gone from the boards

But I'm the one that starts unnecessary drama???  I wouldnt have had to start anything if the guy would have kept his word,it's been months

If the guy had stopped taking orders,and gotten reorganized,i wouldve been cool,even now,even after all this time,I would have been patient,cool

but no, he didn't do that.

Pars


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

You think you could kick his ass?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 29, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> I apologize if I called you out
> 
> Just sick of this guy and these guys defending him. The guy has scammed under 3 lab names now. 2 are gone from the boards
> 
> ...


 
Pars I know what you're going through because I went through the same shit. The guys word is no good and you got to babysit him to get your shit. He's not a fellow bber. I'm looking at you for my next cycle and I will give straight reviews just like I did for Mex. Just focus on your business and theres always new people who have never ordered gear who could use a sample and provide some honest feedback to build your reputation like RNM did without the bs of course. At the end of the day it was our mistake for choosing him and has only taught me to wait longer and see. Btw did you get my last pm with my answer?


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Pars I know what you're going through because I went through the same shit. The guys word is no good and you got to babysit him to get your shit. He's not a fellow bber. I'm looking at you for my next cycle and I will give straight reviews just like I did for Mex. Just focus on your business and theres always new people who have never ordered gear who could use a sample and provide some honest feedback to build your reputation like RNM did without the bs of course. At the end of the day it was our mistake for choosing him and has only taught me to wait longer and see. Btw did you get my last pm with my answer?



ty bro

it's not even babysit him, i mean, im late on orders sometimes,im not calling him out because hes so late. im callling him out because hes a scam artist that never ever stops taking orders no matter how many orders are late or not completed,and when it becomes too much, he just creates another lab name.

he took off once actually, that was because his thread was taken down and he had no choice

It's a full time job getting him to own up to his responsibility. I know these threads aren't good for the board's integrity,but neither is raws. Guy would drive gandhi insane



Ive gotten so many pms, please pm me again


pars


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> I apologize if I called you out
> 
> Just sick of this guy and these guys defending him. The guy has scammed under 3 lab names now. 2 are gone from the boards
> 
> ...



Were cool, brother.


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 29, 2011)

i always knew raws was bad news bears


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

i really wish you guys would handle this offline.....there's other sponsors here and you're putting the entire board at risk by doing this in the open....the board isn't immune from  being "flagged"


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i really wish you guys would handle this offline.....there's other sponsors here and you're putting the entire board at risk by doing this in the open....the board isn't immune from  being "flagged"



I agree, the le is just looking for excuses to take people down.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

irish,vibrant,ill pm you 

ill just say ive tried for months to get this resolved,and nothing works

and being flagged.  I don't see how my thread gets the board flagged, but the thousands of other posts talking about so and so don't.

I'm not bashing you two,and i do realize this thread is bad for business for everyone, but i dont agree it gets the board flagged any more that the countless other forums,posts too

ive never heard a rational explanation of this accusation, but im willing to listen,in pm,email as well

ill treat u two with respect since you've never done wrong to me,and ill listen.  I do think that it would be hard to convince me,but im not always right or the smartest,ill keep an open mind on this 

pars


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 29, 2011)

skinnyd, what is so hard to believe????? should be able to verify my claims. im not giving you a hard time btw


I meant the whole situation is hard to believe.

I also cant believe that its still unresolved what are we talking about money wise 10g?

Even up and resolve the issue.

I know if someone said I did A or B Or C and I did not and it was personally affecting me or my business I would defend myself and do everything in my power to resolve the situation.

No hard feelings at all.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> skinnyd, what is so hard to believe????? should be able to verify my claims. im not giving you a hard time btw
> 
> 
> I meant the whole situation is hard to believe.
> ...





ty bro

irish,vibrant,you have pm

ill keep it off the board between us

pars


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> ty bro
> 
> irish,vibrant,you have pm
> 
> ...



Pars, you have a pm back.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 29, 2011)

got back to u


i respect you bro 


pars


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## weakback (Nov 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I agree, the le is just looking for excuses to take people down.


 

What would there excuse be here? A lovers spat....


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Juiced pillow biters can be dangerous...
And I heard one of them is jewish.


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Juiced pillow biters can be dangerous...
> And I heard one of them is jewish.


 

Ha Ha its Little Dick with his 2cents...

before you post up Little Dick read below

I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Rednack (Nov 29, 2011)

SRX said:


> Ha Ha its Little Dick with his 2cents...
> 
> before you post up Little Dick read below
> 
> I DONT GIVE A FUCK


you must have a fetish for little people or you would've never responded to him...


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

i like ham sandwiches


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Look who's balls finally dropped.


SRX said:


> Ha Ha its Little Dick with his 2cents...
> 
> before you post up Little Dick read below
> 
> I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Would you settle for a SRX Rednack sandwich????



irish_2003 said:


> i like ham sandwiches


----------



## Rednack (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Would you settle for a SRX Rednack sandwich????


You could always settle for a fatfree sausage called meatless[little guy]
dog...


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Would you settle for a SRX Rednack sandwich????


 

Were not the same guy LITTLE DICK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I have decided to leave RNM alone as i stated to him in PM unless i see guys getting scamed. this is Pars and his shit. No need to stick your Little Dick in it sister.

AHHH LITTLE DICK gave me some Neg points. You cant cash them in for a penis pump fool.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You could always settle for a fatfree sausage called meatless[little guy]
> dog...



Fail....


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

SRX said:


> Were not the same guy LITTLE DICK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I have decided to leave RNM alone as i stated to him in PM unless i see guys getting scamed. this is Pars and his shit. No need to stick your Little Dick in it sister.
> 
> AHHH LITTLE DICK gave me some Neg points. You cant cash them in for a penis pump fool.



Huh?
Who fucking cares?
Yep..you are gay


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep your right LITTLE DICK  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Little Guy said:


> Huh?
> Who fucking cares?
> Yep..you are gay


----------



## Rednack (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Fail....


That must be the nickname your wife gave you..


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Just found Little Dicks Facebook page


----------



## Imosted (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

SRX said:


> Just found Little Dicks Facebook page



Yeah, nice job.  Moron


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Yeah, nice job. Moron


 

Dont hate Little Dick

I thinks thers a company that has a new trial pill and pump to get it to grow. You will be ok


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 29, 2011)

I got the pill but I would like to use your wife as the pump again, I'll pay you first this time.


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I got the pill but I would like to use your wife as the pump again, I'll pay you first this time.


 

She just said you cant afford her LITTLE DICK,

Guess it was just a LITTLE DICK

TRY AGAIN sister


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

SRX, you need new material, my friend.

But I will thank you for your posts. They will help me fall asleep tonight.

Gych


----------



## SRX (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> SRX, you need new material, my friend.
> 
> But I will thank you for your posts. They will help me fall asleep tonight.
> 
> Gych


 

Thats why i get the big bucks brother.

Night Night


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 29, 2011)

"How's a nigga gonna borrow a french fry?"


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Nov 30, 2011)

Making a thread in Anything Goes and complaining NON-STOP about it is a VERY poor way to ever get anything out of this.  If you gave up on ever receiving anything then ok, I get that but with you calling RNM this and that do you REALLY think he's going to send you anything?  If he does do you really think it's going to be pure, uncut and dosed correctly?  No it won't.

Now, because you went on a little hissy fit you're damned if you do and damned if you don't either way you look at it you're either going to be out of some money or you're going to have bunk powder.

If you learn ANYTHING in this game make sure it's that you know what you're doing is illegal and scammers are everywhere.

I understand the frustration, but you handled this as poorly as possible.  Now you're screwed no matter what happens.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## cg89 (Dec 4, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Fuckin idiot. Bi-polar as hell. I closed the threads in mt section out of respect fir the mod ZECH, he is right should be in the open.
> 
> Anyway,see ya in the funny papers.
> 
> ...



ship everything you have to me and ill take care of it


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 4, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> THIs is all regarding raws n more and his scamming and lies
> 
> im posting since he edited my post completely
> 
> ...



RNM should send you fake shit, RNM Payed pars yesterday cash and now hes saying he didnt get the cash from RNM, THATS BEING A FUCKIN CON. RAWS TOOK CARE OF BUSINESS WHEN HE CAME BACK HIS THREADS PROVED IT AND PROVED TO ME WHEN PARS LYED ABOUT MY ORDER FOR OVER A MONTH AND HAVE EMAILS TO PROVE IT. AFTER ONE MONTH OF NOT GETTING SHIT AFTER NUMEROUS PROMISES FROM PARS, ONE SIMPLE EMAIL TO RAWS AND RAWS RESPONDED IN MINS FILLED MY ORDER AND GAVE ME TRACKING SAME DAY PLUS SAID SORRY FOR YOUR ORDER GETTING FUCKED UP WITH PARS AND GAVE ME FREE SHIT JUST TO MAKE UP FOR MY CYCLE BEING FUCKED BECAUSE OF PARS, THATs FUCKIN CUSTOMER SERVICE. HES ONE OF THE BEST SPONSERS IF NOT THE BEST NOT TO DECREDIT ANYONE ELSE. Im just a real bro standing up for another real bro thats it. Im all about the truth thats why im standing up for RNM, and would be much appreciated for bros that had the same experiences with RNM, because he is a really good bro just ran in to some mishaps that he fixed and now payed people from other sponsors are bashing him for things he fixed. I personally know that he filled ALL domestic orders and has int orders already ready for shipping MON bros, you have my promise on my behalf he took care of everything, so everyone that has legit orders pending he has your back so be expecting orders soon, and all the people that had "domestic orders" still missing go suck a dick and collect ur commit ion  checks from ur sponsors  and stop bashing legit people


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 4, 2011)

And for a guy that got scammed from other fuckers, for RNM to fix it in that time (2 weeks) and then get takin for 2400 $ from pars is pretty fuckin impressive.


----------



## graniteman (Dec 4, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> RNM should send you fake shit, RNM Payed pars yesterday cash and now hes saying he didnt get the cash from RNM, THATS BEING A FUCKIN CON. RAWS TOOK CARE OF BUSINESS WHEN HE CAME BACK HIS THREADS PROVED IT AND PROVED TO ME WHEN PARS LYED ABOUT MY ORDER FOR OVER A MONTH AND HAVE EMAILS TO PROVE IT. AFTER ONE MONTH OF NOT GETTING SHIT AFTER NUMEROUS PROMISES FROM PARS, ONE SIMPLE EMAIL TO RAWS AND RAWS RESPONDED IN MINS FILLED MY ORDER AND GAVE ME TRACKING SAME DAY PLUS SAID SORRY FOR YOUR ORDER GETTING FUCKED UP WITH PARS AND GAVE ME FREE SHIT JUST TO MAKE UP FOR MY CYCLE BEING FUCKED BECAUSE OF PARS, THATs FUCKIN CUSTOMER SERVICE. HES ONE OF THE BEST SPONSERS IF NOT THE BEST NOT TO DECREDIT ANYONE ELSE. Im just a real bro standing up for another real bro thats it. Im all about the truth thats why im standing up for RNM, and would be much appreciated for bros that had the same experiences with RNM, because he is a really good bro just ran in to some mishaps that he fixed and now payed people from other sponsors are bashing him for things he fixed. I personally know that he filled ALL domestic orders and has int orders already ready for shipping MON bros, you have my promise on my behalf he took care of everything, so everyone that has legit orders pending he has your back so be expecting orders soon, and all the people that had "domestic orders" still missing go suck a dick and collect ur commit ion  checks from ur sponsors  and stop bashing legit people




You say you personally know he filed all domestic orders, how do you have this info. With forty some posts how do you expect anyone to believe you? Are you privileged to some info we are not? I support Pars in this, any raws posts I've seen the guy seems like a Dick.
I call bullshit. Raws isn't here any more, I think you should leave too. You're always fucking whining grow the fuck up.


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Go suck more dick don't worry about if I'm privladged or not the truth will show it self soon. When rawas gets back on I promise u that


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> Go suck more dick don't worry about if I'm privladged or not the truth will show it self soon. When rawas gets back on I promise u that


 

The only thing Raws and Wesn2 got in commen is thats what he sold Wesson.


----------



## coach5 (Dec 4, 2011)

SRX said:


> The only thing Raws and Wesn2 got in commen is thats what he sold Wesson.



Prove it or you're just a lying douche...

I know my RAWS gear is legit...I'm about 15 days in and I just popped some nolva b/c I'm getting early signs of gyno on a lower dosage than when I took GP Test-E from another sponsor.


----------



## wishonekr (Dec 5, 2011)

Secdrl did the same thing to me said i was putting everyone in danger when i didnt give any dates etc.. and he said i did he kept lowering my rep and i kept asking him what did i say and he just ignores me the fagot..
A little girl thats what he is
Im still waiting SECDRL




parsifal09 said:


> Secdrl,and everyone else
> 
> 
> ITS VERY EASY
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am getting sick of trannie porn, brings back Nohweliian flashbacks….


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> i am getting sick of trannie porn, brings back nohweliian flashbacks???.


lol


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Prove it or you're just a lying douche...
> 
> I know my RAWS gear is legit...I'm about 15 days in and I just popped some nolva b/c I'm getting early signs of gyno on a lower dosage than when I took GP Test-E from another sponsor.


 


O SHIT BRO HE BREWED YOU SYNOVEX ,,thats why your getting Gyno so fast, ah bra i mean go get a bra your fucked.

But keep ordering his oils we will put you up on rednecks tranny section soon m you know the ones with the guys and the tits flopping around.


----------



## coach5 (Dec 5, 2011)

SRX said:


> O SHIT BRO HE BREWED YOU SYNOVEX ,,thats why your getting Gyno so fast, ah bra i mean go get a bra your fucked.
> 
> But keep ordering his oils we will put you up on rednecks tranny section soon m you know the ones with the guys and the tits flopping around.




Like I said...no proof...only talk...whereas guys have posted up their lab results and proven that RAWS' gear is legit. 


Negged for being a douche


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Like I said...no proof...only talk...whereas guys have posted up their lab results and proven that RAWS' gear is legit.
> 
> 
> Negged for being a douche


 

Negg WHAT bro, its christmas time. Proof is in your pudding with your titties. Good luck with that.

Anyone can say i got labs and my test levels are 1500 O BOY THATS as real as you not haveing size b cups.


Even though you negged me i will give you some positive because i know we will be seeing you in the TIT thread flashing for rednecks camera. 
What would happen if someone said my test levels were checked and they are 125 aaaaaa nothing the only proof we have are your titties bro

Hopefull good old saint nick will brig you some VICTORIA SECRET Bras


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

Coach5 off his facebook page after useing Raws SYNOVEX ON POINT TEST


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I am getting sick of trannie porn???.



I was sick because hers/his whatever the fuck, is bigger then mines...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> I was sick because hers/his whatever the fuck, is bigger then mines...



Quoted for truth, i am jealous as well, actually the perfect physical specimen could be a trannie, perfect tits and huge cock???.


----------



## coach5 (Dec 5, 2011)

SRX said:


> Negg WHAT bro, its christmas time. Proof is in your pudding with your titties. Good luck with that.
> 
> Anyone can say i got labs and my test levels are 1500 O BOY THATS as real as you not haveing size b cups.
> 
> ...



Since you never add any positive substance to this board...why don't you do everyone a favor and go commit suicide.  You are worthless and you're tranny porn proves what type of person you are and the character you have. It's one thing to say that test levels are above 1500...it's _*PROOF*_ when someone posts a picture of their lab report showing so. 

You and Rednack can go fuck each other with a double-headed dildo for all I care since we all know you two are a couple of _*BITCHES*_*!!*


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Since you never add any positive substance to this board...why don't you do everyone a favor and go commit suicide.  You are worthless and you're tranny porn proves what type of person you are and the character you have. It's one thing to say that test levels are above 1500...it's _*PROOF*_ when someone posts a picture of their lab report showing so.
> 
> You and Rednack can go fuck each other with a double-headed dildo for all I care since we all know you two are a couple of _*BITCHES*_*!!*


 

WOW Bro you estrogen levels are high. Novla helping your bitch titties yet. 

Redneck really wants to cum over and play with them.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 5, 2011)

You two should just fuck already.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 5, 2011)

wishonekr said:


> Secdrl did the same thing to me said i was putting everyone in danger when i didnt give any dates etc.. and he said i did he kept lowering my rep and i kept asking him what did i say and he just ignores me the fagot..
> A little girl thats what he is
> Im still waiting SECDRL



Are you okay?


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> You two should just fuck already.


 

LOL, I will tell ya Little Guy, im a tittie guy i might just fuck that little bitch down.

I had a member PM me about this thread and say do a Find all post by coach5. 


I did just that and for the WHOLE month of nov hes bashing Raws talking shit.  Do the search yourself (anyone) its just another example of someone sucking Raws dick for Free product.  Case closed tittie boy.


----------



## coach5 (Dec 5, 2011)

SRX said:


> WOW Bro you estrogen levels are high. Novla helping your bitch titties yet.
> 
> Redneck really wants to cum over and play with them.




No bitch tits over here...they were just itchy/sensitive which is why I went ahead and started nolva. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> No bitch tits over here...they were just itchy/sensitive which is why I went ahead and started nolva. Better safe than sorry.


Fuck you and the Raws cock you rode in on..


----------



## coach5 (Dec 5, 2011)

SRX said:


> LOL, I will tell ya Little Guy, im a tittie guy i might just fuck that little bitch down.
> 
> I had a member PM me about this thread and say do a Find all post by coach5.
> 
> ...




I never talked negative about RAWS!! The only thing that was even close to negative was the 2 vials that had crashed on me and he kept his word and replaced those.

Was there skepticism...yes, but only about the quality of his gear...and only after reading all the different posts here..but after seeing so many positive reviews and also bloodwork photos...I know that the gear is legit.

The results that I've had and the symptoms I've had while on prove it's legit too.


_*FOR THE RECORD...I NEVER RECEIVED ANY FREE PRODUCT FROM RAWS OR ANYONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER!!!*_


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> i never talked negative about raws!! The only thing that was even close to negative was the 2 vials that had crashed on me and he kept his word and replaced those.
> 
> Was there skepticism...yes, but only about the quality of his gear...and only after reading all the different posts here..but after seeing so many positive reviews and also bloodwork photos...i know that the gear is legit.
> 
> ...


 

ok tittie boy, Enjoy your Synovex and them boobies


----------



## coach5 (Dec 5, 2011)

SRX said:


> ok tittie boy, Enjoy your Synovex and them boobies




Done with you and this thread...


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Done with you and this thread...


 

I Agree


----------



## wishonekr (Dec 6, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Are you okay?



Yeah mate im good..
Are you okay?


----------



## rc771 (Dec 6, 2011)

.... emailed raws this morning (very early btw) and 1 hour later i had my tracking # for my bluetops....

raws isn't trying to screw anyone, and if he is you're probably an asshole that deserves it. It's not like we're ordering fucking food at a restaurant here, but it seems like some of you expect to be catered as if it were..


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Raws sent out the last trackers for the HGH and Powders today, sorry for the delays guys, Hope you have fun cycling those kits , keep in mind NAPS delayed for 6-8 months and are still sponsor on the boards and kept there word i believe everyone got there products , If you have any questions PM me, but all orders are packaged and shipped with trackers, Christmas is coming to a mailbox near you


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 6, 2011)

and thanks for all the neg points from pars and his goon squad, hope those facials from him were worth it


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> and thanks for all the neg points from pars and his goon squad, hope those facials from him were worth it


were/are you the raws board rep? just curious


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 6, 2011)

just an honest bro standing up for honest peps, i dont really give a fuck about what others think im just bringing justice


----------



## SRX (Dec 6, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> just an honest bro standing up for honest peps, i dont really give a fuck about what others think im just bringing justice


 

Honest people, Raws has scamed thousands on other boards. THIS IS A FACT

You might be a Honest guy giveing honest feedback. I can respect that but raws past is whats haunting him.


----------



## lostsoul (Dec 6, 2011)

Ill be the guy to ask. WHERE is this Fact that RNM scammed 1000's?
WHere is it that he is Paramount and Performance?

Im hoping the answer isn't, from Pars...


----------



## wesn2 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^^ i didnt even want to ask that same question cuz u no its gonna be him answering or his dick suckin buddys


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 6, 2011)

lostsoul said:


> Ill be the guy to ask. WHERE is this Fact that RNM scammed 1000's?
> WHere is it that he is Paramount and Performance?
> 
> Im hoping the answer isn't, from Pars...



he is the one selling paramount pharm... and the fact that tons of guys had problems with him doesnt tell you anything?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 7, 2011)

wesn2 said:


> Raws sent out the last trackers for the HGH and Powders today, sorry for the delays guys, Hope you have fun cycling those kits , keep in mind NAPS delayed for 6-8 months and are still sponsor on the boards and kept there word i believe everyone got there products , If you have any questions PM me, but all orders are packaged and shipped with trackers, Christmas is coming to a mailbox near you


No he did not

wesn2 how the fuck do you know all the trackers went out? Did you fill the orders? No you are a fucking parrot saying the things raws told you. You are a fucking ass.


----------



## colochine (Dec 7, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> No he did not
> 
> wesn2 how the fuck do you know all the trackers went out? Did you fill the orders? No you are a fucking parrot saying the things raws told you. You are a fucking ass.



What are waiting on dirt?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 7, 2011)

The same shit I been waiting on since July

raws knows what he owes me


----------



## colochine (Dec 7, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> The same shit I been waiting on since July
> 
> raws knows what he owes me



Ahh gotcha u got part of the Dom order though right?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> Ahh gotcha u got part of the Dom order though right?



I believe he's waiting on powders. But apparently China us closed, and they can't send anything. <--second sentence is sarcasm.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I believe he's waiting on powders. But apparently China us closed, and they can't send anything. <--second sentence is sarcasm.



If thats the case then fuckin refund, its not rocket science, either supply or refund???..


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> Ahh gotcha u got part of the Dom order though right?


nothing at all


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> nothing at all



I doubt raws will come through for anyone except newbs on IM because he knows his reputation is fucked here.

I hope you get your stuff dirtwarrior but I wouldnt trust it even if you got it.


----------



## lostsoul (Dec 7, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> he is the one selling paramount pharm... and the fact that tons of guys had problems with him doesnt tell you anything?




He does sell the PP now. yes i agree, i have it
Their seems to be someone ripping off people under this lab name.
He supposedly was performance labs, who ripped off thousands also? How do you know this...anyone?

If all this information is known then someone put the FACTS up. From a legitimate place please. So far its been Pars and followers that I have seen claiming most this. Their was others bashing without products til they got theirs. 
About the time RnM had his issues, who popped up, started all this drama we love so much. Pars. Who has made all the accusations of wrong doing, Pars. If RnM did ask Pars to underdose, why would he if he knew he wouldn't do it?
this seems like a lovers quarrel, and is old, but its time for all the haters to put up some FACTS or shut the hell up.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

lostsoul said:


> He does sell the PP now. yes i agree, i have it
> Their seems to be someone ripping off people under this lab name.
> He supposedly was performance labs, who ripped off thousands also? How do you know this...anyone?
> 
> ...


*performance* 69.165.52.143 
*RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143


----------



## SRX (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *performance* 69.165.52.143
> *RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143


 

Much much respect Heavyiron


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *performance* 69.165.52.143
> *RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143





lostsoul said:


> He does sell the PP now. yes i agree, i have it
> Their seems to be someone ripping off people under this lab name.
> He supposedly was performance labs, who ripped off thousands also? How do you know this...anyone?
> 
> ...



any other questions? and Im not a pars follower as you say.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 7, 2011)

*performance* 69.165.52.143 
*RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143
Heavyiron 69.165.52.143


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> *performance* 69.165.52.143
> *RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143
> Heavyiron 69.165.52.143



can see the links wants a password.

what was it to?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

IP address.

 Raws is performance.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 7, 2011)

Performance is g2g also then?


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> IP address.
> 
> Raws is performance.




oh you mean the its the same I/P address right?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Performance is g2g also then?


 always G2G


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 7, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> oh you mean the its the same I/P address right?



Are you retarded?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *performance* 69.165.52.143
> *RAWS n More* 69.165.52.143


This credit card number's not working and now Amazon.com is not going to send me my "Great American Challenge" dildo.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> This credit card number's not working and now Amazon.com is not going to send me my "Great American Challenge" dildo.


Nah brah, you are GTG!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> This credit card number's not working and now Amazon.com is not going to send me my "Great American Challenge" dildo.



All dildos are in the "male". If it didn't go out today, it well bee in the "male" tomorrow!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> This credit card number's not working and now Amazon.com is not going to send me my "Great American Challenge" dildo.



did you try to buy these as well?













damn credit card # is not working for me either..


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Are you retarded?



I guess I am.

Can you explain to me please.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 7, 2011)

Google internet protocol address


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Google internet protocol address



ok got it that address is an

Anonymous Proxy


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 7, 2011)

Very impressive, you must be old.


----------



## Pork Chop (Dec 7, 2011)

ExLe said:


>





I would !!!!!


----------



## Pork Chop (Dec 7, 2011)

Raws took me for $2,000. and then told me he was part owner of this board and that I would be banned forever if I said anything neg about him.... LOL.... I posted neg and thought I was kicked out but it looks like i can still post.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 7, 2011)

sup pork


----------



## lostsoul (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> IP address.
> 
> Raws is performance.




appreciate that Heavy. i see why they say you the man


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a tracker but it is fucked. I paid the extra money for dom. This tracker is international.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Atleast you know he won't have had his hands on it.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

I paid more than 400$ more for dom. Bro I am getting fuked out of 400$


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 8, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I paid more than 400$ more for dom. Bro I am getting fuked out of 400$



I think its more expensive to ship domestic than international hence the 400.

But the shipping for what u ordered comes from the same place.

It is not shipped domestic get it.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 8, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I would !!!!!




yeah imagine that in your ass wow


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> I think its more expensive to ship domestic than international hence the 400.
> 
> But the shipping for what u ordered comes from the same place.
> 
> It is not shipped domestic get it.


I most likely will not get it shipped international. That is why I paid the dom shipping


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

I am getting pm from people that ride raws dick. I will try and explain it so they will understand.
product "A" cost 200$ shipped from china and cost 400$ with dom reship

If I pay 400$ for dom reship but it is not a dom reship but international ship someone is putting the extra 200$ in there pocket.

I hope this explains it.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 14, 2011)

The tracking # I got from raws was bogus. The package for me was delivered to Vegas. WTF
Screwed over again


----------



## rc771 (Dec 14, 2011)

same for me bro ^ delivered to vegas.

i'm pissed man wtf...

maybe he just mixed up a bunch of trackers but it sure doesn't appear that way...


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you think it might be a reship from vegas?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 14, 2011)

Raws mixed up trackers several times
You're g2g


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 15, 2011)

The package got delivered in Vegas as well as others. How is that g2g?


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Raws mixed up trackers several times
> You're g2g



Lol... Reship from Vegas? Or someone is in Vegas with all of IM's money?


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 15, 2011)

I would be surprised if we ever hear from him again on this board.

Funny how he has not posted anything.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah weird that now hes banned he doesn't post anymore


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Yeah weird that now hes banned he doesn't post anymore



So what you're saying is he's definitely g2g? I'm gonna rep is banner in my sig!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2011)

*Job opening in vegas or florida?*

If you had a choice which one would you take if it was opening up next may?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> If you had a choice which one would you take if it was opening up next may?



Vegas.  I heard theres a lot of hgh down there


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

vegas!!!


----------



## rc771 (Dec 15, 2011)

^ yeah it's real fucking funny that a ton of us got screwed out of our money you guys should continue making jokes about it... fucken fags.


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

rc771 said:


> ^ yeah it's real fucking funny that a ton of us got screwed out of our money you guys should continue making jokes about it... fucken fags.



Don't be stupid with your money!! You gotta pay to play...research research research...its elementary my dear watson!

How much you out home home homeboi?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

You okay?


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> You okay?



Tell him Little Guy raws is g2g just send the address and info again and the pack will ship tomorrow.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 15, 2011)

Send email with "My life sucks" as subject.  In the mail tomorrow... Just not to you


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 15, 2011)

You're GTG bros!  He's going to send out trackers tonight for vegetable oils that produce PIP and swelling.


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You're GTG bros!  He's going to send out trackers tonight for vegetable oils that produce PIP and swelling.


----------



## weakback (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Yeah weird that now hes banned he doesn't post anymore


 
 wise ass!!


----------



## weakback (Dec 15, 2011)

rc771 said:


> ^ yeah it's real fucking funny that a ton of us got screwed out of our money you guys should continue making jokes about it... fucken fags.


 
WOW..your a bad ass! Dont be so hard on yourself.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

Is raws setting up shop in Vegas with our gear? Maybe a different name?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

I wrote an email to raws with Karma as the subject.
Mostly it goes like this
Raws how can you live with the fact that you knowingly ripped a lot of hard working people out of there money. Karma will bite you on the ass.
(end)

As for myself I got ripped maybe 1600$ counting the powder and the way underdosed test e.

The raws dick riders shame the fuck on you. You helped raws pull this off. It will be a long while before I can afford some more test e or c.


----------

